# الكتاب المقدس المسموع كامل  بصوت الاخ عادل نصحي



## GAD FOR JESUS (21 فبراير 2010)

*الكتاب المقدس المسموع كامل 

بصوت الاخ** عادل نصحي
*














*الحجم* 
* 468 ميجا 
**علي سبع اجزاء كل جزء 78 ميجا 
ما عدا الاخير 11 ميجا


**نوع الملف* 
* rar

*












*mediafire*

_______________________

*part1*
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?2uzzzwzzmxm

*_______________________

*part2*
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?zz4mmcunmjg

*_______________________

*part3*
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?zz4mmcunmjg

*_______________________

*part4*
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?zllymrqktqz

*_______________________

*part5*
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?02nmymyjmge

*_______________________

*part6*
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?myn1nywhz2w

*_______________________

*part7*
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?jgnhdtyhzzm


*






*ifile.it*

_______________________*

part1

http://ifile.it/qiskg3f

*_______________________
*
part2

http://ifile.it/0t8exuf

*_______________________
*
part3

http://ifile.it/noya2vr

*_______________________
*
part4

http://ifile.it/dmqlp7u

*_______________________
*
part5

http://ifile.it/78iwyqh*

_______________________*

part6

http://ifile.it/pcerduq

*_______________________*

part7

http://ifile.it/iy4qzje

*_______________________*

جاري الرفع علي سيرفرات اخري*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جدا

للموضوع  الرائع


جدا جدا جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (21 فبراير 2010)

*الرب يبارك حياتك

شكرا علي مرورك
*





​


----------



## جورج سمير @ (21 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااا ليك علي تعبك وربنا يدوم محبتك​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (21 فبراير 2010)

جورج سمير @ قال:


> شكراااااا ليك علي تعبك وربنا يدوم محبتك​




الرب يبارك حياتك

شكرا علي مرورك​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (22 فبراير 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> شكرا
> ربنا يباركك




*شكرا علي مرورك

الرب يباركك*


----------



## mhd2233 (23 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااا ليك علي تعبك وربنا يدوم محبتك


----------



## eliad30 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*المسيح إلهنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
أود أن أخبرك أن رابط الجزء الثالث هو نفسه رابط الجزء الثاني 
دمت في رعاية المسيح *


----------

